# X-Trail Braking System Thread



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Since my rear brake pad fiasco & replacement, I have been looking around for better braking options and I had a few ideas but I thought it would be interesting to have a thread about the braking system options for the X-Trail.

So lets start with some facts first; here is what we have:

*FRONT:*
Brake Type # AD31VD
Discs part # 40206-3Y502
Disc dimensions:
Ø 280mm (11.024") X 28mm (1.102") thick, bolt circle diameter: 114.3mm (4.500"), 5 bolt pattern(lug size 12mmx1.25mm)

Pad Part # ???
Pad dimensions: length x width x thickness
132.0mm x 52.5mm x 11.0mm (5.197" x 2.067" x 0.433")
Pad replacement when thickness is down to : 2.0mm (0.079")

Caliper left & right part # 41001-8H600 & 41011-8H600



*REAR:*
Brake Type # AD9VA
Discs part # 43206-8H305
Disc dimensions:
Ø 292mm (11.496") X 16mm (0.630") thick, bolt circle diameter: 114.3mm (4.500"), 5 bolt pattern (lug size 12mmx1.25mm)

Pad Part # 44060-8H385
Pad dimensions: length x width x thickness
83.0mm x 33.0mm x 8.5mm (3.268" x 1.299" x 0.335")
Pad replacement when thickness is down to : 2.0mm (0.079")

Caliper left & right part # 44001-8H600 & 44011-8H600


*BRAKE FLUID:*
Recommended: DOT 3 (US FMVSS No.116)


What I wanted to do is find a very good aftermarket set of discs and calipers or alternatively find larger brake components from another Nissan Model that would be compatible with the X-Trail (without having to change the master cylinder of course)

As reported by Terranismo, apparently the closest match with limited information was the Murano (Z50); as far as discs go the Murano has the same bolt pattern and thickness but with larger diameter (front: Ø 320mm & Rear Ø 308mm) Not sure if the caliper set would work but it could be something to investigate... Terranismo did you ever get a definitive answer on that ???

The other point I would look into is changing the flex brake lines to stainless braided ones... any body has done that on the X-Trail? if yes, post your comments.

And changing the brake fluid to "Motul"

So please feel free to write in with your ideas and make this thread interesting.


Here are links to previously discussed items about brakes:

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/119329-rear-brake-pad-replacements.html?highlight=brake
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/118873-handbrake-does-your-hold.html?highlight=brake
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/115349-dealer-service.html?highlight=brake
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/91641-brake-pads-replacement.html?highlight=brake
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/83961-what-mods-have-you-done-your.html?highlight=brake
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/99425-brake-rotors.html?highlight=brake




*((October 8 2007)) ADDED NOTE:*
The X-Trail Front disc part #40206-3Y502 is also shared exactly with:
-Almera Tino (model code year V10) and
-Primera (model code year P12)

The X-Trail Rear disc part #43206-8H305 is also shared exactly with:
-Infinity G35 (model code year V35)
-350Z (model code year Z33)


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Good timing to have this new thread started, as this will be our next topic for discussion in the coming live chat session

I have located a couple of manufacturers in Australia which provide a complete brake system replacement for the exy (this includes discs, pads and brake line to the braided stainless steel type)

I will share this information during the live chat session with all.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Marc, the only problem I see with swapping the complete Murano setup is in the rear. Our hub/disc assembly is different from the Murano's. The front seems a direct swap, as also with the 350Z, Altima, and Maxima. 

I'm swapping out my front brakes next month for some Murano discs, EBC pads, and Motul fluid.

Jalal, please send me info about the aussie stainless line manufacturers.

Thanks.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

On the Nissan.ca website it shows that Brembo brakes are an option on the v spec sentra. Would those brakes fit on the x trail or would they be too small?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

The Spec-V uses a 4-lug pattern. The calipers can probably be used on the stock X-Trail discs.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

As promissed, here are a couple of manufacturers that offer a combination of stainless steel braided brake lines as disc upgrade (xtrail specific)

All manufacturers mentioned below produce Australian Design Rules compliant kits that are stamped with such an approval and include a serial number.

All of the kits have been tested before compliance is given by the design authority in Australia, so basically these can be purchaased with 100% confidence.

PBR Performance

Disc Brakes Australia

Maltech Brake Lines

Hope this helps.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Jalal,
How was the live chat on brakes last Saturday?
(sorry could not stay ...)

You mentioned that you could post a link so we could read through the postings? I would be interested to see what I missed....please


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry Marc, I don't have the transcript of the live chat. You didn't miss much as we had to wrap-up the session pretty quickly due to "lack" of attendance (I don't mean you)


----------



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

*what rotors and brake pads do you all recomend?*

What rotors and brake pads do you all recommend?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As promissed, here are a couple of manufacturers that offer a combination of stainless steel braided brake lines as disc upgrade (xtrail specific)
> 
> ...


Jalal,
I have just sent in a request to dba for a full set of discs since mine will need replacing in the next 6000 Km...
Do you have them on your exy?
If so would you recommend them?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Marc,

I have fitted the slotted DBA front dics last weekend after the factory ones I had got damaged and were full of hot spots causing steering vibration when braking. So far, the slotted discs have been perfect and solved the problem. I also noticed no brake dust at all, as the grooves in the discs push any brake dust away while rotating. I got them for AU$149.00 each (AU$298.00/pair)

Part numbers: 

DBA-573SL (left) DBA-573SR (right)

Here is how they look on the exy


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Thanks for the info Jalal...
Funny coincidence. 
Did you get the "standard series with slots" or the "4000 series with slots"?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

any ideas where in the UK yu can get these disks, as I need to replace mine - I was thinking of EBC discs, but if the slotted ones are better , I would go fur them - jusdt dont fancy getting them shipped from Ozzy.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> Thanks for the info Jalal...
> Funny coincidence.
> Did you get the "standard series with slots" or the "4000 series with slots"?


Yeah, I got the standard slotted ones, the 4000 series were much more expensive and they're for sports cars, which I didn't need. The rear discs on my exy are still in perfect shape and they have been machined. I think I gotta blame the local car wash place for the damage to my front discs when they sprayed them with water while still being hot, but I already had the slotted discs sitting in the garage on standby, so it was a good excuse to change them and put the new ones in LOL 

Mad Hat:

In regards to the EBC discs, they do make them in slotted as well, but again, they're more expensive than the DBA ones, but will be a perfect option for you in the UK to get them locally and avoid shipping costs from Australia.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Just found these in the UK - anyone have any experience of Rossini Discs etc?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Terranismo said:


> I'm swapping out my front brakes next month for some Murano discs, EBC pads, and Motul fluid.



Terranismo - did the Murano front discs fit - and did they need any modding or caliper changes? I think 350Z discs mite be betta as they are alrewady slotted and drilled.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> Just found these in the UK - anyone have any experience of Rossini Discs etc?


How does the price compare with genuine Nissan parts?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

the Rossini front disks are £209 a set (ex VAT).

_Upgrade to Rossini Performance drilled and grooved brake discs -increase performance, reliability,safety and stopping power by up-to 40%.

Performance is improved by multi-drilling the Disc to cool quickly. Grooves in the brake disc help reduce brake pad glaze while removing brake dust and moisture.

Grooves in the disc increase brake grip - instantly. Magnesium and titanium encourage heat dissipation to reduce risk of warp from overheating.

Three Rossini signatures are impregnated on the Disc.This unique safety feature is a wear gauge only available with Rossini Performance Brake discs._

EBC std disks are £76 a set (ex VAT).
Nissan front disks are £59.20each (ex VAT)

so EBC are cheaper, but "std" (and better than Nissan)
Rossini are about twice the price of Nissan.
Nissan would not deny that other models disks would fit, but decline to say which ones would or wouldnt

these prices are for a 2002 (52 plate) XT2.0.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

what we need is a definitive statement of which Nissan disks will fit onto an X-T with no modification.

Anyone know?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> what we need is a definitive statement of which Nissan disks will fit onto an X-T with no modification.
> 
> Anyone know?


Nissan will NEVER tell you which aftermarket products can substitute their Genuine Parts!

There are quite a few disks/rotors that fit the exy, EBC, DBA and others. I am running with the DBA slotted ones as I have already mentioned and I know that EBC makes them for the xtrail too. If you can't get the DBA, then EBC will be the perfect choice.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Cant seem to find slotted EBC ones in the UK - the only part number that comes back is the D1162 (fronts) which state "standard". Hence the Q about which other Nissan disks fit the X-T. It was "what other Nissan disks fit the X-T" Q that I asked of Nissan UK, not "what 3rd party disks" - but it still doesnt surprise me that they wouldnt tell me

so yu guys - Aussie, Terra - I bet yu have this info somewhere. Terra sed he was going to fit Muarno discs - but not feedback as to whether they did fit or not? And wot about the 350Z disks - will they fit . You see my point - if the 350Z disks fit then EBC "standard" 350Z disks would be a better option, as they are all ready slotted and drilled.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

You're right, EBC seems to only have the standard rotors for the exy (front= D1162 and Rear=D1412)

The drilled rotors are not meant for heavy 4WDs, as they're performance rotors that are only suitable for racing (i.e. sports cars). That is why they're on the 350Z and they're the Brembo type. You can get the Brembo package for the exy as an upgrade, but it priced well over $5000AUD You can find them in the UK HERE


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

lol - says no products fur the X-T - looks like the Rossini ones are looking better by the minute


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> lol - says no products fur the X-T -


Sorry, I should have said that I was referring to the 350Z Brembo brake package upgrade, which suits the xtrail, but not recommended (with the drilled rotors)


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> Nissan would not deny that other models disks would fit, but decline to say which ones would or wouldnt


They could just be talking about Primera P12 discs...

I'll lay money on the Murano ones fitting though.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Are yu saying, then that slotted and drilled discs (rotors) are not adviseable on the X-T - in which case the "standard" EBC ones mite as well be fitted - better quality than Nissan and cheaper.

without changing calipers to for bigger discs - might as well stick to X-T products - wot benefits would you get by changing to Murano or non-slotted?


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

If the Murano ones are bigger, you'd have to fit the calipers too I'd guess. I've never uprated brakes myself but it should be straight forward. Is it needed on the X Trail? I'm not sure, but it wouldn't do any harm. As long as there are no ABS issues.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

all the write-ups i have seen praise the brakes on the X-T....

its just I need to replace the front disks and pads and if I can upgrade fur less than the price of Nissan stock bits, I will.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> Are yu saying, then that slotted and drilled discs (rotors) are not adviseable on the X-T - in which case the "standard" EBC ones mite as well be fitted - better quality than Nissan and cheaper.


Yep, drilled rotors are not meant for 4WDs and in Australia you can get defected by police for running with drilled rotors on a car that is not designed for them.



> without changing calipers to for bigger discs - might as well stick to X-T products - wot benefits would you get by changing to Murano or non-slotted?


Not sure what is so special about the Murano rotors, but fitting slotted ones would certainly add the benefit of the rotors running with less heat as they wont trap brake-dust, the grooves are meant to push the brake dust away from the rotors while its in motion.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Apparently the Murano discs are larger and, according to my local stealers, should fit, but you need disks, calipers, mountings etc - they are the Brembo system as per the 350, because the Murano is based ?! on the 350. Maybe that is too much hassle, not least because they are twice the price to obtain, what? - unnecessary improvements in braking?

maybe a 350 powered X-T - now THAT would be worth contemplating


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> maybe a 350 powered X-T - now THAT would be worth contemplating


On my 'to do' list following a lottery win


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Mad-Hat & Jalal,

I have had a look at the Rossini posted earlier in this thread; the pricing seems exorbitant unless this product is really good...

I have also been looking to replace my discs...DBA told me they had nothing available for the moment and as you mention shipping from oz well $$$

So my search has lead me to find some other Nissan cars using the same discs (see my very first post in this thread where I added the info)
*Surprisingly the 350Z and the G35 have the same rear discs as us*.
This may make it easier to find aftermarket discs.

*Another interesting fact: I found that there is (or was) a class action law suit with regards to the G35 brakes... I was just thinking about some Canadian owners having so much grief over the rear brakes giving up at 18K... I wonder if there is a link here?*


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

I am led to believe that the 350Z and Murano brakes are the same (brembo) - but there have been reports of problems associated with the Murano brakes - here  - having larger brake discs (rotors) would be an improvement in the total stopping distance for 2 reasons......

1) the larger the disc (rotor) the greater the stopping force (laws of levers)
2) Brembo pots are (I believe) 4 pot and therefore give a greater piston area, allowing larger pads.

The two main problems that I can see with fitting larger discs (rotors) is....
1) It is necessary to replace discs (rotors), calipers and caliper attachment system.
2) The cost - stock Nissan parts for the Murano/350Z are twice the price of X-T brakes.

I suppose the million dollar (plse excuse pun) Q is - "Is it worth the cost and hassle when the X-T brakes are supposed to be pretty good?"

I am beginning to think that it is better to stick to X-T brakes and just go for EBC green stuff "6000" pads with EBC discs - better than an already good system, cheaper and no great hassle.

you might find this article of interest.

page1  page2  page3


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

It's not worth the upgrade unless you're planning to take your exy to a race track.....regulary


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

X-T on a track! - wud it be rude to chuckle?

i prefer taking this


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

I have always thought we could be good friends, you know.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> X-T on a track! - wud it be rude to chuckle?
> 
> i prefer taking this


Compare apples to apples mate LOL 

The exy is a beast on the track compared to other


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Guys, lets keep this thread going on the same subject please 

I just got a quote for Brembo discs
Front: #094 0797 $110 CAD
Rear: #094 0781 $ 90 CAD

I have been recommended to use this in combination with PBR ULX ceramic pads.
So those will be on order and hopefully I can report back in 6 weeks or so...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Good stuff Marc, are these rotors slotted?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Ceramic pads - will they ever get up to temperature?
Are the Brembos standard size or larger?

Is your X-T used on the road or just on the track?
Did you read the article I posted links to?


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> I suppose the million dollar (plse excuse pun) Q is - "Is it worth the cost and hassle when the X-T brakes are supposed to be pretty good?"


As you say in most multi-car tests the Xt brakes come out as well or better than most. It might be hard to get any reliable reports on "upgrades" as in most cases owners won't replace brakes until there's a problem and will be comparing their old duff brakes with new ones.

Might also be worth considering insurance complications. You would need to inform the insurance company, in UK anyway, if they weren't standard replacements. If you didn't and they were spotted after a claim you could be in deep dodoos, and if you do tell them and there was ever a failure for any reason could still be a mite tricky. Presumably there'd be potential problems from any alteration of braking characteristics on Aventuras etc with ESP as standard.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Here is a little summary on where I am so far with brakes:



ValBoo said:


> ......
> I just got a quote for Brembo discs
> Front: #094 0797 $110 CAD
> Rear: #094 0781 $ 90 CAD
> ...


This was quoted to me ... but never materialized. they were supposed to be part numbers and discs from Brembo (OEM replacement) but they were not 


So I kept on searching and searching to always end up back to EBC as a best option as mentioned by Jalal below:



aussietrail said:


> You're right, EBC seems to only have the standard rotors for the exy (front= D1162 and Rear=D1412)
> .........




It was mentioned by MadHat that the X-Trail brakes overall are not that bad.... except for the problem we have in Canada with the rear rust and bind so the below got me thinking:


ValBoo said:


> Mad-Hat & Jalal,
> .......
> So my search has lead me to find some other Nissan cars using the same discs (see my very first post in this thread where I added the info)
> *Surprisingly the 350Z and the G35 have the same rear discs as us*.
> ...


I contacted EBC in UK and locally and found that they do make a higher performance disc (slotted and coated) for the G35 so thats what I got for the rear as a better OEM replacement. The EBC part number for this is USR 7121.
For the front I went with the previously mentioned standard EBC replacement D1162.
























And to improve the overall performance of the brakes I decide to get flexible stainless steel braided lines.
Also since I was going to get my hands dirty, I found some salvaged calipers which I media blasted and had surface treated (nitriding) so that they would stay in good shape and rust free for some time to come.

































As for pads I got PBR (model D872C) for the front and Hawk (model HB370Z.559) for the rear:
















If those prove to be inadequate or make too much dust I'll probably switch to EBC pads; time will tell...


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

nice data - will be interesting to see if they improve the braking.


----------



## Claude-XTRAIL (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks to ValBoo and Mad hat for the info you gave me on the rear break replacement post. 

The only place I could find EBC disk D1412 is from the UK site Mad Hat had post. But the EBC USR7121 from the 350Z is a very interesting alternative. At the end it is cheaper for me than the D1412 from UK because of the shipping cost.

The technical spec seams to be the same. Do you thing I can use the USR7121 without changing the calliper?

Thanks,

Claude


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Claude,
you can use that rear disc,
the G35, the 350Z, and the X-trail have the same rear brake system. The EBC USR 7121 is a direct replacement disc for the rear.


----------



## Claude-XTRAIL (Aug 23, 2007)

*Break job finally done!*

Hello!

I finally had time to do my break job. Here is my part list from EBC.

Front pads: Green stuff, 7000 series, Part number DP71247
Rear pads: Green stuff 6000 series, Part number DP61666
Rear disc: Ultimax Sport rotor kit, Part number USR7121

I have a 2005 X-Trail, manual transmission 86000km, first break job.

The longest job was to clean everything and get rid of the rust, especially on the rear callipers. I decide to paint the callipers to prevent rusting. I used Dupli-Color Caliper Paint kit. The kit contains a cleaner, paint and application brush. Work well, only time will tell if the paint resist.

Event at the first test drive, I did not hear any noise, and breaking was functional.

Here are some pictures. Needless to specify which are rear, front or before and after!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi Claude,

Good job! and thanks for the pictures... the rusty rear speaks for itself as to how hard the climate affects them.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Claude,

One question now that I think of it:
I assume that when replacing the rear rotors you also took care of adjusting the emergency/hand brake system...
I was wondering if it made a big difference and if it is holding up better now?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> Claude,
> 
> One question now that I think of it:
> I assume that when replacing the rear rotors you also took care of adjusting the emergency/hand brake system...
> I was wondering if it made a big difference and if it is holding up better now?


Only for a short while Marc. It goes back to its usual state after you drive a while and would need to be adjusted again at the next service. 6 clicks of the handbrake handle is what it should be.

Nice job Claude, well done mate.

Have you re-used that hub locking pin or installed a new one?


----------



## Claude-XTRAIL (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello!

ValBoo: Yes I did check the hand break handle and was 7 clicks so did not apply any adjustment. It had already been done last year. I did check the emergency breaking pad thickness and that every thing was moving well. I will probably check that system again while installing winter tires.

Aussietrail: I did not change anything else then the part listed. I brush every other parts, bolts and washers with a drill to get rid of the rust.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I finally completed my brake install last Saturday:


Rear before:

  

Front & Rear after:
 


I must say that after driving around for a few days the feel of the pedal and the response is superb! (I would say two to three times better than it was)


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

I found OEM replacements from Raybestos and EBC, front and rear. Has anyone had any experience or knowledge of Brake 1 rotors. I can get a complete set for ~200 CDN. Also KVR performance in Ottawa carries rotors (based on the G35) but they are pricey. (so far rear only)

I did quite a bit of reading on slotted and drilled rotors and decided against slotted rotors. They perform better under hard braking but can lead to premature pad wearing as they 'scrape' the pad on each rotation to reduce pad glazing.

Feedback people? My X-T will be on jack stands soon. I can always sit in it, but it's not the same as drvin her.....it......my X-T......well...you know


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

gpieon said:


> Has anyone had any experience or knowledge of Brake 1 rotors.


I just purchased "brake 1" drums for the rear of my Jeep TJ. Very cheap looking drums! The casting looked very poor, but it is not a daily driver (just a trail rig and occasional driver), so I didn't care. They almost look like they were old drums that were resurfaced and painted. 
Not sure what their rotors are like, but if they are anything like the drums, I would avoid them.


----------



## alsterac (May 25, 2004)

*Need Help with '05 Xtrail Brake Caliper Compatibility*

I have a 2005 Xtrail SE 4WD that needs a new rear brake caliper replaced immediately, but the problem is that I am currently on a vacation in the United States and they don't carry the Xtrail here, so I need to know if there is a compatible replacement from any other Nissan vehicle sold in the States or other make.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I know that the old shape Nissan Pathfinder shares the same brake pads with the T30 X-Trail, but am not sure if they share the same brake caliper size.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

go to a Nissan dealership... they can get them


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Can someone post the part number for the guy? I don't have it handy, but it might help the Nissan dealership locate it. At the worst, someone post a phone number for a good (and I realize that may be tough) Nissan dealership that would ship him the part from canada.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Alsterac,
I have just taken the liberty of merging your thread with an old one on brake parts & replacement.

You will find al the info you need on the very first post of this thread. 

Good luck to you,


----------



## Lexus2192 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello, can anyone give me the front brake pad part number? It is the only item missing in the first post.

Thanks


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

*Powder Coated Calipers*

Here are my brakes after one winter. Not a daily driver and we had a very mild winter in TO. I did complete rebuilds and installed SS braided lines. The other day I really had to hammer the brakes and I had just put on my summer Khumo's. Holy s&^%t did this X ever stop quickly and the pedal feel was rock solid.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Having the drilled rotors on an exy which is a 4x4 vehicle after all is a bit of an overkill as usually these type of rotors are used on race cars and not designed to be used with heavy cars like an exy. Slotted rotors is the best combination for the exy and provide an excellent breaking ability in all weather conditions. The chances of the drilled rotors overheating and cracking when used on an xtrail are very high by the way, so you may want to consider this when upgrading rotors in the future.


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback.
It was very convenient to purchase all four rotors from a local shop, I wasn't specifically looking for drilled rotors, but thought I would "depart from the norm" this time. I am a very civil driver. It will probably be 2-3 years before I will need to look at rotors again.


----------



## lmac (Mar 21, 2011)

I hate to bump an old thread but...

What is the best front rotors for the x-trail do the Rogue rotors fit? I'm looking for a good replacement EBC would be nice but i cant get the fronts here for a reasonable cost.

Any help would be great.


----------



## Fynatic (Apr 26, 2011)

Looking for some assisance

I need the EBC replacement parts(front and rear) and looking for locations that have them in stock or can ship NBD.

I went to the EBC site and was able to speak with their local dealers her in canada and no one has them on hand.

If there is an alternative, I am opened to an suggestions.

Thanks

Ron


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Why don't you buy them from a US dealer, it's close to you guys in Canada and shouldn't cost much in shipping.


----------



## Fynatic (Apr 26, 2011)

I would, but shipping + dutie fee's will be a lot. I may end up doing it though because local dealers say it could take up to 4 weeks.


----------

